# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Introduction of Glewis35

## Glewis35

Hi thanks for allowing me to be a member of the Forum.  I look forward to sharing and using the ideas posted.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – PLEASE DO NOT FORGET to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

